# Knee exam under anesthesia



## Lisa Heikes (Oct 28, 2009)

I am not sure what code to use for the following....OP note states...
An examination under anesthesia was performed of the left knee.  There was a large hemarthrosis. There was swelling laterally.  The knee did open somewhat laterally as well as tend to sublux anteriorly as she had a small avulsion fracture noted on x-ray.  There was not gross instability and I could not recreate a knee dislocation.  There was laxity laterally and to the posterolateral corner.
DX: Ligamentous injury to the left knee

Thanks for your help


----------



## banderson77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Was that a Scope?  If so, I would use 29870 since it sounds like there really was not that much done.


----------



## Lisa Heikes (Oct 28, 2009)

This was not a scope


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 28, 2009)

Your provider states "could not recreate a knee dislocation".  Was he/she manipulating the knee - 27570?

Julie, CPC


----------

